# Hill's late-career surge reshapes Suns' plans for rebuilding



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> He makes it impossible for the Phoenix Suns to move on.
> 
> Grant HIll gets in his defensive stance, and doesn't go for any of Kobe Bryant's head fakes, and contests just about every shot -- all 31 of them -- that Bryant shoots in 48 minutes of regulation, and three overtimes, last Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/features/david_aldridge/03/28/morning-tip-grant-hill-feature/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Too late now allowing Amare to walk and signing/trading redundant players. Dumbasses.


----------

